# CryptoLocker, Ransom-ware



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I just became aware of this malware today. This virus is spread in emails, and attachments, that look innocent to the receiver, such as a FedEx or UPS email. Of course, the email isnât really from them. When one opens the email, the infecting virus locks all of the files on oneâs computer until the ransom is paid. 

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/cryptolocker-ransomware-information


*What is CryptoLocker* *CryptoLocker* is a ransomware program that was released around the beginning of September 2013. This ransomware will encrypt certain files using a mixture of RSA & AES encryption. When it has finished encrypting your files, it will display a CryptoLocker payment program that prompts you to send a ransom of either $100 or $300 in order to decrypt the files. This screen will also display a timer stating that you have 96 hours, or 4 days, to pay the ransom or it will delete your encryption key and you will not have any way to decrypt your files. This ransom must be paid using MoneyPak vouchers or Bitcoins. Once you send the payment and it is verified, the program will decrypt the files that it encrypted.

After doing a bit of looking around, it seems the very best solution is to NOT get it in the first place.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/cryptoprevent.html


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

katy said:


> After doing a bit of looking around, it seems the very best solution is to NOT get it in the first place.


Same is true for any virus/scareware/malware.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Never ever EVER open an attached file from someone claiming to be an official this or that!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Similar topic... My house mates parents were called by someone claiming to be from windows. Talked them into getting access remotely to their computer and loaded several bad programs on it... My housemate went over to correct the issue and they made a police report. They called the next day trying to get into the computer again, and the day after that!!! The police said it's an ongoing thing scam in the area.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MichaelZ said:


> Never ever EVER open an attached file from someone claiming to be an official this or that!


There is one other way. Get a Mac. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> There is one other way. Get a Mac. LOL


Don't fool yourself, MACS are not immune to viruses, its just that not very many viruses are written for them AT THIS TIME.
You still need a good anti-virus on a Mac and also don't do dumb things (see above stickied virus thread for dumb things to avoid)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Don't fool yourself, MACS are not immune to viruses, its just that not very many viruses are written for them AT THIS TIME.
> You still need a good anti-virus on a Mac and also don't do dumb things (see above stickied virus thread for dumb things to avoid)


 I do have a good virus protection just for Macs. And I don;t open anything form people I don't know. But then I get very few things from those. I don;t get the junk mail like I used to do n fact I don't get ANY. ALL are Stopped at my ISP Servers they never hit my mail box. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> ALL are Stopped at my ISP Servers they never hit my mail box. LOL


Your spam filter is 100% effective with no false positives? I'd sure like to know more about that.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My point was that Macs are not automatically immune from getting a virus.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Your spam filter is 100% effective with no false positives? I'd sure like to know more about that.


 And I tell you I do not get One Thing downloaded to MY E Mail box that i do not want. Not One. Well maybe one or two once in a great while that might sneak through, but that is it. Not even worth mentioning. LOL

This is the service that my ISP uses.
http://www.edgewave.com/products/messaging_security/deployment_mngdAppliances.asp

Personal Dashboard 2.0
This Personal Dashboard is a web-based interface for managing all your messaging security services. Depending on the services to which you have subscribed, you can configure, and maintain your Email Filter (EMF) and access your mail when Email Continuity is enabled from this page.
The Personal Dashboard has four tabs:
Messages: View, delete, and release filtered messages.
Settings: Manage your Spam Digest settings, such as frequency, format, content, and sort order.
Policies: Manage your filter settings.
Status: Reports of your mailbox name, aliases, digest status, digest history, and monthly activity.
Messaging Assurance Powered by EdgeWave Version 8.4
Copyright Â© 2013, EdgeWave, Inc.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> My point was that Macs are not automatically immune from getting a virus.


I didn't say they were but your chances of getting one are WAY WAY less then having a Windows based machine. That is why i will NOT put Windows on this iMac.
And having a Good Virus protection esp. made for Macs is a very good idea as well. And that goes for ANY Computer as well. 
And I started out with Web TV which you did not at all have to worry about viruses LOL But then went for a Windows 98 pc But From now on it will only be a Mac, as I started out on a Mac back in the early 90's. And even then I scanned ALL floppies as they were put in for bad stuff. LOL


----------

